# Travel Insurance or Health Insurance for the Channel Islands



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone,

When I read about this in the May issue of Motorhome Monthly magazine (free from my local ASDA) it brought home to me again that the Channel Islands aren't part of the UK. Apparently the bilateral healthcare agreement between the UK and the Channel Islands has been terminated
with effect from 31st March 2009.

http://www.dh.gov.uk/en/News/Recentstories/DH_096491

What this means is that if you are a UK resident visiting the Channel Islands and you require medical treatment, you either must have private insurance or pay for it yourself. Likewise Channel Island residents visiting the UK will also need insurance or they will be charged by the NHS.

According to the official States of Guernsey website, this change was instigated by the UK:

"Q: Why has this happened? 
A: This decision has been made by the UK. They feel that paying any health related charges to Guernsey only benefits a small number of UK residents and doesn't represent value for money for the UK tax payer. Their main point is that many UK residents (especially business people) already have travel insurance which should pay any health related expenses in the same way as if that person were travelling to the USA."

FYI, your EHIC card is of no use whatsoever in the Channel Islands.

All complaints should be addressed to Health Secretary Alan Johnson.

SD


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

It affects the IOM as well from March 2010

Ever since the start of the National Health Services of the UK and the Islands in 1948 there has been full reciprocity

Originally with small populations but large visitor numbers the cost either way balanced out, ie the Islands had few visitors in England but used english specialist expertise where their small scale health services could not be expected to provide the service. No money changed hands

As the internal market developed in the UK health service a charging mechanism was worked out and the Islands ended up paying for specialist services, and after all there were fewer tourists from UK and many travellers were business men with travel insurance

Of course most policies look on IOM and G & J as being part of a common travel area so you are not covered.

Any way to clear up the misaphrehension, you will still be entitled to the same level of cover as a visitor to IOM G or J as under an EHIC card ie emergency treatment in hospital or at GP or health centre free of charge or cost of drugs except for prescription charges. However as soon as you are no longer an emergency you will have to pay or return home.

We on IOM will still seek specialist cardiology, orthopaedic and cancer treatment in UK, paid for by our NHS to Trusts and local health authorities

Our boat and Plane companies are exploring a mass ,market low fee policy which would be included with every ticket going either way

Such a shame after 60 years but I suppose its part of the kill off a tax haven policies of the US and UK. We have to be seen to pay our way

After all we are not tax havens

We are on the OECD white list and are more tax compliant and have fewer loopholes than London

WE have a high tax economy here

Employees Social tax 10% earnings (NI)
Employers Social tax 12.8% earnings (NI)
Tax free £8,500 per tax payer
10% £10,000 per tax payer
18% on all other income
NO capital taxation
Import duties EU common external tarrif
Customs duties same as UK on booze ciggies etc
VAT 15% (and will go back up to 17.5%)

Road fuel at least 75p to £1 per gallon more expensive
Electricity 12 p per unit
gas 15p per unit
Heating oil double the UK average price
loaf £1.50
huge housing shortage, house prices average about £300,000

There are some advantages

Pensions fully funded, ie paid out of an invested fund, not out of current income like in UK. Manx pension 50% higher than UK
A hospital and health service of disproportionate size and cover for an 80,000 population
Social Benefits at least 10% higher than UK
Public Service pensions about 35% funded and that level being increased
No government spending deficit allowed
Substantial reserves

1


----------

